
Hipster Business Models: A New Book by Priceonomics - rohin
http://priceonomics.com/hipster-business-models-a-new-book-by-priceonomics/?=1
======
debacle
I dislike the fact that they conflate being a hipster and being a maker. In my
experience, the segment of makers that are also hipsters isn't really all that
different from the general population. Hipster is a pejorative. Connotating it
with maker puts makers in a negative light.

~~~
temuze
The book is about making products that didn't exist before, so I think the
authors are referring to hipsters as 'people who knew about something before
it became cool'.

You can be a maker and make things that are already mainstream. Carpenters,
for example, are makers but not all carpenters are hipsters.

~~~
tjradcliffe
Hipsters and makers are unrelated to each other. One is about social
signalling, the other is about making.

For example, in the cycling world the canonical "hipster on a fixie" has
nothing to do with newness or functional capability. The cool is in the retro,
the inconvenience, the social signalling that "I have such incredibly high
conventional social status that I can afford to waste unbelievable amounts of
time riding this ridiculously out-of-date and inefficient bike".

Makers, on the other hand, may be interested in making new things or old
things, but they are primarily in it for the _making_ , not the social
signalling. Makers make. They only talk about it now and then when they feel
like it. Get a few beverages-of-their-choice into a maker and they'll be apt
to talk about stuff they've made that they never mentioned to anyone before
because it just got lost in the ruck.

There are no hipsters on a desert island. There can be makers, though.

~~~
toasted
sounds like somebody's girlfriend got pulled by a hipster

------
ajju
I got a review copy of the book. It's a really interesting read and lives up
to the Priceonomics name!

------
nipponese
Why is "hipster" the new word for Generation Y?

~~~
virmundi
Because every older generation needs a word that they use derisively against
the next generation. Hippy -> Hipster. Fortunately I don't like being on those
people's lawns anyway.

------
jvagner
Awfully defensive.

~~~
21echoes
given that the top two comments in this comment section are attacking what
they were defending, i'd say that stance is appropriate.

